

USB3 when connected slowly, becomes USB2? - psbots
http://hvinayan.blogspot.com/2015/03/does-slowly-connecting-usb-30-render-it.html

======
anushbmx
Interesting one @psbots, did you try urself...? let me give a try.

~~~
psbots
yes, tried it on my Mac as well as another laptop.

~~~
geektips
Intresting

------
amazingemw
Well that is worth a try...

------
kirsk
Its true I tried

